# Lincoln Trail



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any news?


----------



## nohere (Aug 11, 2006)

They were close to finishing the fourth at around 6:30.


----------



## nohere (Aug 11, 2006)

6:30 central time, that is.


----------



## nohere (Aug 11, 2006)

Derby results (please pardon any spelling errors)


1st #25 Plano's Commonwealth Cruiser Owner Jeremiah Harston
Handler Charlie Moody

2nd #17 Rebel's Awesome Andy Buckeye Owner Jennifer Marshall
Handler Mark Miles

3rd #2 Wild Wings Have No Forgiveness Owner/Handler Jimmy Darnell

4th #8 Git-R-Dun Daz-ee Owner/Handler Debbie Bohnsack

RJ #24 Chances R Mein Suesse Owner/Handler Nona Bauer

Jams #1 #3 #5 #18 #19 #22 #23 
Sorry, don't have any dog or handler names


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Debbie and Daizee!! Congratulations!


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Congratulations to Mark Miles with "Andy" and Debbie Bohnsack with "Dazee" .


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

*Congratz Randy and Debbie!  

Aaron*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Attagirl Dazee!! * Keep playin' 'til the end.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Yipee for Debbie and Dazee!!  

Andy


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

The Open quit early Friday with I think about 26 dogs yet to run the marks. I think the Am is going to have an interrupted double/blind.

Congratulations to all that finished the Derby. Very nice dogs. I hope dog #17 Andy is OK. He got a fishing plug with two treble hooks in his chest and armpit on the way to the memory bird in the third series. 


John


----------



## James A. (Mar 28, 2005)

*....*

*Any news from the Qual?*

Congratulations to Plano's Commonwealth Cruiser, Jeremiah Harston, and Charlie Moody....and Mark Miles and Andy.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

17 back to the Q water blind in the morning....


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any results on Q, Am, and Open ???


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Q results 

1st #17 Camma
2nd #23 Slugger
3rd #6 Deuce ( got 42ed ) 
4th #16 Booyah
RJ ?
J the only ones i remember are #11 Sly  # 32 Brody  #35 Chief


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

tuffpup said:


> 3rd #6 Deuce ( got 42ed )


What does that mean?

Howard


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Butt Munch got 1st in the Am with Minnie and 2nd in the Open with Chevy...  

Kevin Cheff won the Open But, I do not know which dog it was.
Scott Harp got 4th with Moose.


Jimmie the Dominator got third in the Am.with Cane  

I think Mrs. Kretchel got 4th in the Am.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!
________
Subaru Sumo history


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Kevin won the Open with Chris Parkinson's dog "Ellie". And Chris was just hoping to get to the second series! Congratulations!!!

Buck


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!!
Way to go Kippy and a 
HUGE YEEHAW to Ellie, Chris, Cynthia, and Kevin!!!!!
YEESSSS!!!!!


----------

